# Testosterone cypionate vs. enanthate



## underscore (Oct 5, 2010)

What is the main difference? They both seem to be slow acting esters, about the same amount of time. So why pick one over the other? What do you prefer and why?

Side question: What's your favorite test to use?


----------



## MDR (Oct 5, 2010)

underscore said:


> What is the main difference? They both seem to be slow acting esters, about the same amount of time. So why pick one over the other? What do you prefer and why?
> 
> Side question: What's your favorite test to use?



Cyp is common to the U.S.-E in Europe.  I have taken a ton of both, and I find little if any difference.  I know there is a slight variance in the chemical makeup.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 5, 2010)

Price. Availability. Yadda Yadda Yadda.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 5, 2010)

*Slight differance*

According to my notes enathate has a active half life of 5-6 days and cypionate half life is 6-7 days. So you see there is very little differance between the two. Some people report that cypionate holds more water, I like then both.


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 5, 2010)

Test C and Test E are almost identical. The main difference between the two in the time it stack for the test to start taking effect.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 5, 2010)

They are one carbon atom different. Basically they are identical. I run whichever is cheaper.


----------



## pyes (Oct 6, 2010)

Agree'd with Heavyiron, get the cheaper one. and my favorite test is prop...I feel like a horny monster on prop, but pinning ED sucks.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 6, 2010)

Almost identical, enanthate can be made in higher concentrations easier and also may offer a more painless shot. For most purposes at 200-250mg/mL, its the "same."


----------

